# preiswerte Alternative zur Beckhoff FC9024 PCIe Netzwerkkarte



## Bambusbieger (5 Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen 

Für echtzeitfähige HiL-Simulationen unter TwinCAT 3 (v4024.7, Win10)  benötige ich eine PCIe-Netzwerkkarte (am besten 2 oder 4 Ports pro  Karte) die vom TwinCAT-Treiber für Echtzeit-Ethernet unterstützt wird.

Eigentlich sollte laut Beckhoff ja jeder Ethernet-Adapter der Firma  Intel vom TwinCAT-Echtzeittreiber unterstützt werden. Ich habe jedoch  immer wieder das Problem, dass diverse Intel Onboard Lösungen (z.B.  Intel I211) von TwinCAT als inkompatibel bezeichnet werden. Auch eine  manuelle Treiberinstallation schlägt hier fehl.

Da die Beckhoff Netzwerkkarten (z.B. FC9024) recht teuer sind, wollte ich fragen ob Ihr preiswertere Alternativen kennt?

Im Moment nutze ich als "Notfalllösung" zwei Netzwerkkarten des Typs "Intel EXPI9301CTBLK Gigabit Desktop BLK".
Diese ist zwar ziemlich günstig (~30€), bietet jedoch nur einen Port :roll:


----------



## Guga (10 Mai 2020)

Die Beckhoff Echtzeit-Treiber sind soweit ich mich erinnere unter c:\Twincat\3.1\Driver (o.ä.) abgelegt.
Schau dir mit dem Text-Editor an welche Chipsätze dort unterstützt werden.

Ob sich der Ansatz kalkulatorisch aber rechnet (Arbeitszeit gegen Kosten der FC9024) wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Auch bei den prinzipiell unterstützten Intel Chipsätzen gibt es bessere und schlechtere da das Hauptaugenmerk von Intel nicht zwingend eine Echtzeitnutzung ist. 

Guga


----------



## Bambusbieger (11 Mai 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldung Guga,
mit deiner Unterstützung habe ich die Echtzeittreiber unter "C:\TwinCAT\3.1\Driver\System" finden können. Laut meines Gerätemanagers ist "TcI8255x.inf" der von meinem System verwendete Treiber. Die ".inf" scheint tatsächlich eine Auflistung der unterstützen Chipsätze zu beinhalten, so dass ich mich mal auf die Suche nach entsprechenden Netzwerkkarten machen werde.




> Ob sich der Ansatz kalkulatorisch aber rechnet (Arbeitszeit gegen Kosten der FC9024) wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Da wir als Entwicklungsabteilung gleich 20-30 dieser Netzwerkkarten auf Vorrat kaufen, denke ich schon dass eine kurze Recherche (<3h) sich lohnen kann  Benötigt man dagegen nur eine einzelne Karte, gebe ich dir natürlich Recht


----------

